# New: Stage 1, 2, 2+ (HPFP) Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Performance Software & Tuning from 034Motorsport



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

034Motorsport is pleased to offer proprietary Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Performance Software & Tuning, available in Stage 1, Stage 2, Stage 2+ and RS500 variants! 034Motorsport’s extensive experience with the Audi TT RS on both the street and racetrack led to the development of a new line of performance software for the 2.5 TFSI’s Bosch MED 9 ECU, which was initially introduced with the RS500 Tuning Package.

034Motorsport spent a significant amount of time developing and verifying the ECU calibrations to ensure that their Audi TT RS Performance Software delivers consistent, reliable power under grueling track conditions. Throughout development and testing, 034Motorsport's calibrator worked with multiple vehicles, including 034Motorsport's own TT RS, to collect data and ensure optimal performance with various octane types and hardware configurations.

This approach resulted in significant increases in horsepower and torque throughout the turbocharged five-cylinder's powerband. Combined with an advanced boost control strategy that allows for increased precision beyond factory limits, this software provides rock-solid performance lap after lap.

Going beyond power gains, 034Motorsport’s calibrator also made improvements to the throttle mapping, increased idle stability, and enabled left-foot braking. The end result is a tune that drives better than the factory calibration, with power delivery that is consistent and manageable on the street and track alike.

*Features*

Developed In-House on the Street, Track, and 034Motorsport's Chassis Dyno
Optimized Boost Timing, and Fueling Maps for Turbocharged Engines for Increased Horsepower & Torque
91, 93, and 100 Octane Maps Available with Map-Switching Using PL34 Hand-Held Flash Loader
Increased Rev Limiter to 7,100 RPM
Speed Limiter (Governor) Removed
Improved Throttle Response & Power Delivery
Refined Throttle Mapping for Part Throttle Drive-ability
Mirrored Throttle Mapping Between Normal & Sport Mode (No More Touchy On/Off Switch!)
Increased Idle Stability (Especially Helpful with Lightweight Flywheels!)
More Aggressive Exhaust Flap Control In Sport Mode
Left-Foot Braking Enabled

*Stage 1 Audi TT RS ECU Upgrade*

Through optimization of the factory ECU's boost, fueling, and timing maps, the 034Motorsport Stage 1 Audi TT RS ECU Upgrade brings out the potential of the 2.5 TFSI engine.

Peak boost ranges from 20-22 PSI (octane dependent) and tapers to 14.5 PSI by the new 7,100 RPM redline to keep the turbo running at its optimum efficiency. 034Motorsport's Stage 1 boost mapping makes the most from the stock turbo, resulting in increased horsepower and torque throughout the powerband.

*Peak Horsepower & Torque:*

*Stock:* 372 Horsepower / 384 Foot-Pounds of Torque (As Measured by 034Motorsport on 91 Octane)
*Stage 1 91 Octane:* 395 Horsepower / 439 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Stage 1 100 Octane:* 432 Horsepower / 462 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Horsepower & Torque Gains Under Curve:*

*91 Octane:* 58 HP @ 3,950 RPM / 79 TQ @ 3,725 RPM
*100 Octane:* 77 HP @ 4,200 RPM / 102 TQ @ 3,450 RPM

Please see the Stage 1 Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Performance Software information page for dyno charts and more details.

*Stage 2 Audi TT RS ECU Upgrade*

Through optimization of the factory ECU's boost, fueling, and timing maps, the 034Motorsport Stage 2 Audi TT RS ECU Upgrade brings out the potential of the 2.5 TFSI engine once a High-Flow Downpipe is installed.

Peak boost ranges from 21-25 PSI (octane dependent) and tapers to 15 PSI by the new 7,100 RPM redline to keep the turbo running at its optimum efficiency. 034Motorsport's Stage 2 boost mapping makes the most from the addition of a high-flow downpipe, resulting in increased horsepower and torque throughout the powerband.

*Peak Horsepower & Torque:*

*Stock:* 372 Horsepower / 384 Foot-Pounds of Torque (As Measured by 034Motorsport on 91 Octane)
*Stage 2 91 Octane:* 413 Horsepower / 434 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Stage 2 100 Octane:* 444 Horsepower / 465 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Horsepower & Torque Gains Under Curve:*

*91 Octane:* 70 HP @ 4,335 RPM / 87 TQ @ 4,100 RPM
*100 Octane:* 91 HP @ 4,600 RPM / 105 TQ @ 3,425 RPM
Please see the Stage 2 Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Performance Software information page for dyno charts and more details.

*Stage 2+ (HPFP) Audi TT RS ECU Upgrade*

Through optimization of the factory ECU's boost, fueling, and timing maps, the 034Motorsport Stage 2+ Audi TT RS ECU Upgrade brings out the potential of the 2.5 TFSI engine once a High-Flow Downpipe and 2.5 TFSI High-Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade are installed.

Peak boost ranges from 21-25 PSI (octane dependent) and tapers to 15 PSI by the new 7,100 RPM redline to keep the turbo running at its optimum efficiency. 034Motorsport's Stage 2+ boost mapping makes the most from the increased headroom provided by the HPFP Upgrade, resulting in increased midrange horsepower and torque over Stage 2.

*Peak Horsepower & Torque:*

*Stock:* 372 Horsepower / 384 Foot-Pounds of Torque (As Measured by 034Motorsport on 91 Octane)
*Stage 2+ 91 Octane:* 420 Horsepower / 465 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Stage 2+ 100 Octane:* 450 Horsepower / 505 Foot-Pounds of Torque
*Peak Horsepower & Torque Gains Under Curve:*

*91 Octane:* 81 HP @ 4,720 RPM / 95 TQ @ 4,025 RPM
*100 Octane:* 106 HP @ 4,635 RPM / 143 TQ @ 3,650 RPM
Please see the Stage 2+ (HPFP) Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Performance Software information page for dyno charts and more details.

*Stage 1 Dyno Comparison - 100 Octane vs. Stock*










*Stage 2 Dyno Comparison - 100 Octane vs. Stock*










*Stage 2+ (HPFP) Dyno Comparison - 100 Octane vs. Stock*


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

You guys are killing it, I'm really happy to see this!

If we start with one, is their an upgrade path to a higher tune or turbo kit? I'd really like to start with the 2+ and buy the turbo upgrade down the road but without having to pay for another tune and HPFP.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> You guys are killing it, I'm really happy to see this!
> 
> If we start with one, is their an upgrade path to a higher tune or turbo kit? I'd really like to start with the 2+ and buy the turbo upgrade down the road but without having to pay for another tune and HPFP.


Thank you for the kind words! There is an upgrade path, of course. :thumbup:

If you have a PL34, then the cost of upgrading between 1/2/2+ is just the price difference between the tunes. If you do't have a PL34, then it's the price difference plus $50 labor. 

Any TT RS customer with our Performance Software will receive a $500 credit towards an RS500 Turbo Kit Upgrade if they decide to go that route. If you already have an APR or LOBA HPFP Upgrade, we can work with you there as well. 

Trying to find the time to post some updates about the World Challenge GTS car... New engine is (mostly) in, and lots of suspension work has been done already!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

...and apparently now I can share this dyno of 034Motorsport Stage 1 vs. another tuner's Stage 2 file on 100 octane. 

Something tells me will have more comparisons in the near future. We're very excited to be able to further tuning for the 2.5 TFSI platform by using our in-house resources and years of tuning experience! 

*APR Stage 2*
- 034Motorsport Downpipe
- Full Exhaust
- Stock Intake
- Stock Intercooler

*034 Stage 1*
- Stock Downpipe
- Stock Exhaust
- Stock Intake
- Stock Intercooler


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

That is awesome to see! Any news on 93 octane?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> That is awesome to see! Any news on 93 octane?


Just waiting for some dyno time to open up! We're swamped getting the race car together and tuned at the moment, but I will post updates as soon as the dyno frees up for a bit.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Just waiting for some dyno time to open up! We're swamped getting the race car together and tuned at the moment, but I will post updates as soon as the dyno frees up for a bit.


Could you do a run with the stock tune and all the stage 2+ bits on the car? Downpipe, FMIC, HPFP.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*New: Stage 1, 2, 2+ (HPFP) Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI Performance Software &amp; Tuning ...*

I just picked up my car with Stg2 with Wagner Evo3 FMIC and wow, what a difference in drivability compared to my previous APR tune (noted above in the dyno chart). All I have to say is it's smooth and pulls all the way to 7k... No more short shifting on the track is needed...and I can now safely throttle steer! 


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well now I'm bummed I have APR


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

UM or 034 hmmmm....

..


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Ginovega said:


> UM or 034 hmmmm....
> 
> ..


UM has E85 tune, which is a plus:thumbup:


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

We don't have E85 Here in SC.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

UM might not require ECU removal, is that right? UM also has some awesome flexibility with VAGCOM. Those two things are keeping me on the fence about 034 vs UM. Hopefully when my warranty runs out soon 034 has some of those features figured out. I really like the 034 stage 2+ idea and I'm more confident using their tune on track, given their active involvement in motorsports. But that is all just personal feeling and not based on any testing.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

CarbonRS said:


> UM might not require ECU removal, is that right? UM also has some awesome flexibility with VAGCOM. Those two things are keeping me on the fence about 034 vs UM. Hopefully when my warranty runs out soon 034 has some of those features figured out. I really like the 034 stage 2+ idea and I'm more confident using their tune on track, given their active involvement in motorsports. But that is all just personal feeling and not based on any testing.


Correct. UM can port flash without ever having to remove the ECU. That is how mine was done. When I went to the track, I just turned down the boost a couple PSI to 19psi or so. Had no issues. 

I don't see any issues with 034s tune or their options though. I'm sure their tune is great, especially compared to the APR tune. :thumbup:


----------



## rockislandman (Jan 22, 2016)

*ECU removal*

Anyone have instructions on ECU removal? I need to send mine into 034, but cannot find how to remove the ECU.


----------

